# Charity Work?



## owls84 (Aug 21, 2009)

Would you be intrested in more of a role in Masonry being a larger Charitable Organization? Such as working at homeless shelters, lending a hand helping elderly keep a house up, adopt a family at Christmas. 

I guess I am just wondering what else besides scholarships do we do? I know we do a little here and there but if you really think about it could we not play a little bigger part in a cause and get a bigger reward both publicly and personally, if that makes sense?


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 21, 2009)

No.


----------



## Zack (Aug 21, 2009)

No.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2009)

My usual answer to these type questions is:  To what end do you want to do more charity?  We are not a charity organziation but we, as a group, are charitable.  If its to get the Masonry in the public eye Im for it.  If its just to do charity, not so much.  Our job, as a blue lodge, is to make Master Masons.  We have to work within our cable tows and if we get too bogged down doing charity work we lose site of our primary goal.

just my thoughts...


----------



## owls84 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, I could have swore that Charity was our most important tenet in the EA. Well I guess I just needed to look into this a little more. 

IRS definition of 501(c)(10). 

The Senate Committee on Finance explained the purpose of IRC 501(c)(10) as follows:
[A] new category of exemption for fraternal beneficiary associations is set forth which applies to fraternal organizations operating under the lodge system where the fraternal activities are exclusively religious, charitable, or educational in nature and no insurance is provided for the members. The committee believes that it is appropriate to provide a separate exempt category for those fraternal beneficiary associations (such as the Masons) which do not provide insurance for their members. This more properly describes the different types of fraternal associations. S. Rep. No. 552, 91st Cong., 1st Sess. 72 (1969).
Taken from http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-tege/eotopicf04.pdf


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 21, 2009)

First I think we are doing huge things with the hospitals, however I think that one of the things we need to remember is our neighbors.  If we are not taking care of our neighbors then are we really better people?  We need to find ways to work in our cities, towns, counties and/or parishes.  Yes, we have an obligation to help make each other better, take care of each other, but we must never forget that it is our interaction with others that most see and remember.  IMHO


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Wow, I could have swore that Charity was our most important tenet in the EA. Well I guess I just needed to look into this a little more.



As individuals, not as an organization.  In fact Blue Lodge is NOT a 501(c)(3) and is the reason that Grand Lodge has set up a charitable organization to funnel tax deductible donations through.  GL Law does lay out how to become one however...

Art. 339a. Formation of Texas Non-Profit Corporations. A Lodge may authorize by a vote of a majority of those of its members present at a Stated meeting, the formation by members of a Texas non-profit corporation for the purpose of establishing (including the acquisition of such real property and personal property from the Lodge and such other persons or entities as will be necessary from time to time), supporting and maintaining a museum and library to preserve the Masonic history and knowledge of its Lodge and other Masonic Lodges and bodies in the surrounding area, for historical research in Masonic history in such area, preservation of the archives of that Lodge and other Masonic Lodges and other Masonic bodies in that area, and provide for a museum to exhibit, display, and interpret Masonic history in that area, and applying to the Internal Revenue for a federal income tax exemption under Section 501 (c) (3) (or other applicable sections) of the Internal Revenue Code for such non-profit corporation and applying to the State of Texas for exemption from franchise tax, sales tax, or ad valorem taxes or any other applicable federal, state, or local taxes. 
However, any transfer, sale, or conveyance by that Lodge or any other Masonic Lodge or other Masonic body must be in conformance with the statutes of this Grand Lodge, including, without limitation, Article 340, Permission to Acquire, Sell, or Mortgage Lodge Property: Procedure, and such non-profit corporation at its formation must have a valid, legal and enforceable agreement with the Masonic Grand Lodge Library and Museum of Texas that upon the demise of such non-profit corporation that all of its real and personal property shall be transferred to the Masonic Grand Lodge Library and Museum of Texas.
Should the Lodge so approve certain of its members forming such non-profit corporation for such purposes, then the members of the Lodge may apply, in writing, to the Grand Lodge, or if during its vacation, the Grand Master, for written consent to form such non-profit corporation which will then apply for federal income tax exemption under Section 501 (c) (3) of the Internal Revenue Code, and such application to the Grand Lodge shall be accompanied by a full and complete plan for the establishment, support, and maintenance of the proposed library and museum, including, without limitation, the proposed Articles of Incorporation, By-Laws, and the application to Internal Revenue Service for its federal income tax exemption and such other documents or information as may be requested. Upon receipt of such application, the Grand Master shall refer such application to the Committee on Civil Law for examination, report or recommendation thereon; such report being made to the Grand Master in vacation or at the next Annual Grand Communication of the Grand Lodge, as the Grand Master may direct.
If such non-profit corporation is formed upon consent being obtained, it shall not be an entity related to that Lodge but shall be a separate corporation of which its members at all times shall be Masons who are under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Texas. (Revised 2000)

This may change with the new ad valorem exemption btw...


----------



## JTM (Aug 21, 2009)

masonry teaches charity.. i think if you want to be charitable outside of the craft (in the community), it's best to join a charity.

organizing a group to work at habitat for humanity and other charities from within a lodge has never worked for us though.

what you do learn, however, is if you ask some of the older brothers what they do, you'll usually have to pry out of them that they are huge contributors of their church and work in many other charities (Rotary, etc).


----------



## drapetomaniac (Aug 21, 2009)

I've seen a lot of lodge histories that show how the lodges helped institute or provide the space for the first public school in a city 100, 150 years ago.

I'm wondering what they'll be saying 100 years from now.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 21, 2009)

I think that before we get caught up trying to be more "charitable," we may want to try to become a little more "masonic" first.  Time spent donating stuff is great, but if you can't open and close your lodge, confer degrees properly, maintain your membership, etc, then adding a bunch of charitable programs is only going to task those already over-tasked, and do nothing but be counter-productive.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with that for sure.  I also think that doing a "lot" of charities might be part of the issue.  I think if a lodge had one adopted charity, even just to go once a year and do spring cleaning, painting, etc. it would be good.

I think masonry grows and has grown by being present in the community.

Then again, I'm not sure "growth" needs to be a constant focus either.  Taking on "enterprises" leads to the requirement of sustaining them  and growing them.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 21, 2009)

Good timing.  I just got home from dropping off a check with a counselor at my local intermediate school.  Another brother and I had the privelege of listening to her tell us about how our money would help by shoes and school supplies for a family of 6 who are in destitue circumstances.  I had a little lump in the throat the whole time.  We are redirecting money that we gave for Project Graduation to be more beneficial to the less fortunate.  

I think was should do all we can as masons and masonic lodges to come to the relief of the less fortunate.

Texas Masons have a history of involvement with our schools and we should continue and increase that involvement.  I had another thread going with some good ideas (posted by others).


----------



## JTM (Aug 21, 2009)

i dunno, i begin to wonder about some of these things i read... Sam Houston's journals, etc... same for lamar's.  did they do that as a lodge project, as masons, or as charitable men?

i know some things they do as masons, of course, but i'm thinking that a lot of times it's just that the same people were involved.  aka, if i accomplish something badass at church, will they say that a mason did it, or the church did it?

you could very well say both, depending on who's telling the history.

hey, i'm just voicing my impressions after reading about the works of masonry, then reading other versions of the same thing.  i'm not saying it's a bad thing, but again, just that it's that the same people were involved in the school as the lodge (even though that's a bad example of exactly what I'm talking about).


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 21, 2009)

JTM, you just hit on part of the problem  The whole "who did it" aspect of what we call "charity" drives me nuts.  If you are doing something for someone else, and who gets credit for it is an issue, you are no longer giving, you are trading a donation for a pat on the back/ego boost/time in the spotlight.  I think that charity should be done anonymously, and the only place it should show up is on our tax forms, if that.

Once they get this ad valorem tax stuff worked out, and we are REQUIRED to give a certain amount, it is no longer charitable IMO.  Just like when my paycheck gets taxed and a portion goes to welfare or other social services.  That ain't charity, it is a law.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 21, 2009)

Very good points. I am intrested to see how other people feel.


----------



## JTM (Aug 21, 2009)

it's true.  





on a side note: i don't personally have a problem for people doing charity solely for the pat on the back.  if that's what it takes for people to get out there, then my charity will be professional back patting... some people still need that. 

it's somewhat childish, sure, but if the alternative is "not getting it done," we need to start somewhere.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 21, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Wow, I could have swore that Charity was our most important tenet in the EA.



Yes, it is in the manner that you should come to a Brother's relief when he needs it, but that is about it.  I don't remember anything in the degree or in the charge that says "go forth and donate.":beer:

I think we may need to define charity as the EA degree does.


----------



## Zack (Aug 21, 2009)

There are other forms of charity besides $, which in my opinion, is sometimes the easiest form.
There is giving of time, which is probably the most precious of commodities.  Time with an ailing Brother, helping a widow, sending a get well card, driving a Brother to lodge who otherwise couldn't attend, a kind word or sympathetic ear, etc, etc, etc.  This is, at least at the Blue Lodge level,taking care of ones own, which is what I believe it is all about.


----------



## JTM (Aug 21, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Yes, it is in the manner that you should come to a Brother's relief when he needs it, but that is about it.  I don't remember anything in the degree or in the charge that says "go forth and donate.":beer:
> 
> I think we may need to define charity as the EA degree does.



the explanation of the NE corner includes both brothers and not.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 21, 2009)

In the Masonic sense, charity is love in action with no need for recognition or reward. The act is it's own reward with it's own spiritual implications. 

Charity is like prayer, it should be done in private and you shouldn't boast about it.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 21, 2009)

JTM said:


> the explanation of the NE corner includes both brothers and not.



Absolutely!


----------



## JTM (Aug 21, 2009)

To get back on subject:




Masonry teaches you to be charitable, but is by no means a _charity._

Masonry teaches you to be religious, but is by no means a _religion._

Masonry teaches you to be active in the affairs of men (politics), but is by no means a _political party_ nor does it have any kind of _platform_.

Masonry is a fraternity that teaches a good man how to become a better man.  I would say that if the leaders of the lodge felt that the best way to do that was to encourage people to go out and work together on say, a house for Habitat for Humanity or run a soup kitchen (call it Hiram's Cafe!), they are more than welcome to do any of those things.  This has been successful in the past.

I would also say that if they were able to teach masons to go out and find their own charities that fit them best and to be active in them, then that would be a much better goal.  Much in the same way we tell people to find their own religion.


Of course, these are only my views, and not representative of anyone else's and they may not even be "politically correct" in terms of masonry, but whatever.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 21, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> Good timing.  I just got home from dropping off a check with a counselor at my local intermediate school.  Another brother and I had the privelege of listening to her tell us about how our money would help by shoes and school supplies for a family of 6 who are in destitue circumstances.  I had a little lump in the throat the whole time.  We are redirecting money that we gave for Project Graduation to be more beneficial to the less fortunate.
> 
> I think was should do all we can as masons and masonic lodges to come to the relief of the less fortunate.



That's great. When we set up our scholarship program, we decided that the kids with the high GPA's were already getting most of the money, so we decided to give more weight to "need" than "grades". It's worked out well for us.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 21, 2009)

Zack said:


> There are other forms of charity besides $, which in my opinion, is sometimes the easiest form.
> There is giving of time, which is probably the most precious of commodities.  Time with an ailing Brother, helping a widow, sending a get well card, driving a Brother to lodge who otherwise couldn't attend, a kind word or sympathetic ear, etc, etc, etc.  This is, at least at the Blue Lodge level,taking care of ones own, which is what I believe it is all about.



SMIB. While we are, as Masons, to practice "relief" or charity, our primary focus is to make good men better. Doing things to help others, whether recognition is received or not, is a part of that.


----------



## david918 (Aug 21, 2009)

I still remember when I was about 10 or 11 yrs old one of my uncles got real sick.Every time we would come to visit him at home there were men there sitting in the room with him.I remember asking my dad(a mason) who they were and he told me they were his brothers from lodge.Wow I thought I had a bunch of new uncles.I still remember them performing his grave side service this was about 1961 or 62.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 22, 2009)

Masonry has a splendid and wonderful tradition of serving our fellow man, both within the Masonic community and without. For example, Masonry was behind the establishment of the first public schools in America. Our appendant and concordant bodies support terrific charities, and the benefits go to individuals, including children, who have no masonic connection at all. 

Would it be acceptable for Masonry do to more? Even though masonry is primarily concerned with self-improvement, we have in the past, reached out to our communities and fellow man, in many splendid ways. 

Could we be doing more with our youth groups? Could we be serving as mentors to "at-risk youth"? Could we be reaching out to single-parent families, and supporting them? Could we be establishing college scholarships for youth? 

Does not all mankind have a claim on our good offices? Or are we to just stay in our lodges, and leave the outside world to its own devices? 

We have the working tools, but what are we building? 

"Keep me away from the wisdom which does not cry, the philosophy which does not laugh and the greatness which does not bow before children. " 
Kahlil Gibran


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 22, 2009)

Masonic lodges and masonically-affiliated groups, donate millions of dollars to charitable and humanitarian activities and causes. But I feel that we can do more. And I mean collectively, as an organization. 

Of course, any mason is free to donate his own resources and time, to any charitable cause he wishes. No one denies this, in fact, I wish all of us did more. 

But, there is so much more we can do collectively, as an organization, than could ever be done individually. 

Each of us labors in the quarry, we all have the working tools. Our lodges are erected to God, and dedicated to the Holy Saints John. We are enjoined to improve ourselves in Masonry. But, how we improve ourselves is matter of the individual conscience, and the individual human spirit. 

Many lodges around the USA, have adopted one or more charitable causes, often far removed from traditional Masonic charitable work. For example, a lodge in Kansas City supports Public television, a lodge in Seattle, supports the arts in Seattle. See: 

Daylight Lodge-Seattle's Masonic Lodge Of The Arts 

Our lodges can: 

Open up their lodge halls for humanitarian and non-governmental organizations like Alcoholics Anonymous. 

Expand support to Masonic youth groups, DeMolay/Job's Daughters/Rainbow. 

Expand support to other youth groups: Boy Scouts, Girl Scouts, etc. 

Expand support to other non-governmental organizations, like the Big Brothers/Big Sisters, both financially, and with "sweat equity". 

Open our lodge halls to educational causes, like adult literacy, and provide financial support 

Reach out to single-parent families, offering to mentor fatherless and 'at-risk' youth. 

And the list goes on, because, sadly there is an ocean of emptiness in our society, many lives that need to be touched, by the callused hands of Masons. Are we all deaf, to the cries of pain in our midst? Are we only listening to the alarms at the door of the lodge, which are caused by our membership? 

Are we not all members of the human family? Do we not believe in the Brotherhood of Man, and the Fatherhood of God? 

ALL mankind has a claim upon our good offices. How we answer the call, is up to us. 

"You give but little when you give of your possessions. It is when you give of yourself that you truly give.â€ 

"Wisdom ceases to be wisdom when it becomes too proud to weep, too grave to laugh, and too selfish to seek other than itself.â€ 

"Generosity is giving more than you can, and pride is taking less than you need. " 

"It is well to give when asked, but it is better to give unasked, through understanding. " 

-Kahlil Gibran, Philosopher


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 22, 2009)

As masons, we are to practice charity. However, I believe this should be done more on an individual basis rather than as a group.  If you want to help children, join the Shriners or Scottish Rite. If you want to help in other areas, join the Lions, American Cancer Society, Diabetes Association, etc....  All this charitable work is Masonry in action.  It is alright even for a Blue Lodge to do these kinds of deeds, but the main objective of of a Lodge should always be mostly concerned with making Master Masons. Most of these organizations have been instituted by Masons in the first place. Remember , we are the first fraternal organization. Most of the ones that followed copy after the teachings of Masonry. They have found their niche. Let us not forget or neglect ours.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 22, 2009)

Masonry should be concerned with the initiatic experience and if done right will create an army of men who go home and take their wifes and kids to do charity work. It was the mask that saved the craft after the Morgan affair but is now choking it's growth.


----------



## JTM (Aug 23, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Masonry should be concerned with the initiatic experience and if done right will create an army of men who go home and take their wifes and kids to do charity work. It was the mask that saved the craft after the Morgan affair but is now choking it's growth.



we're not in the sanctum sanctorum, please explain more than that.  


honestly, i hardly even understood some parts of your post... i understand the term "initiatic experience" to be "initial impression," correct?  i guess it's not that i can't understand it, it's just that its somewhat ambiguous...

"the mask" saved the craft after the Morgan affair?  in my opinion, the craft will never need saving... it's more of a rejuvenation of interest and the realization of importance BY GOOD MEN that revives masonry.





if it want to get *really* Nietzschic i'll talk about how the lessons of the craft aren't bound by men by any means.  they are, however, realized by certain self realized beings in various forms throughout history taught through separate mysteries.  

the best realization of the true craft is taught from father to son.  it just became apparent in our time and age (within the past 400 years) that sometimes the father needs help teaching the son in an organized way.

if you want to go even deeper than THAT, then you'd say that teaching the lessons that masonry strives in an organized way is the worst possible way to teach the said goals, much the same way that the government run education strives to teach us things that can much better be taught through the controlled chaos method than the "lesson plan."  these lessons are naturally realized by all mean by a natural inclination towards them... meaning that they *SHOULD* and *CAN* be realized by asking the simple question, "Why?"

perhaps i've gone too far on too many tangents, and thought too much about it?


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 23, 2009)

"Nietzschic"? Whoa!


----------



## rhitland (Aug 23, 2009)

JTM said:


> we're not in the sanctum sanctorum, please explain more than that.
> 
> 
> honestly, i hardly even understood some parts of your post... i understand the term "initiatic experience" to be "initial impression," correct?  i guess it's not that i can't understand it, it's just that its somewhat ambiguous...
> ...



No the initiatic experience is very diffrent from first impressions, the initiatic experience is a realization of the truth and wisdom within ones self. It is the moment when all things change and a huge bright light appears on your pathway of life. Which when you have trully had this experience you know quitely doing charity is key to attaining the next level.

The craft no dought did not need saving as it will survive no matter the tragedy that strikes it but that was for lack of better term, b/c it was saved in a way from the dark cave we where being thrown in b/c of some crazy rumnors. Masonry becam very unaccepted in those times and was all but gone when they decided to turn it into a vast money making charity machine which we are today.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am so taking over my thread again, this weekend I attended the Grand Secretary's School of Lodge Administration and the Grand Secretary kept calling us "a charitable organization." After about the 5th time I heard this I asked, "According to the IRS, a 501(c)(10) we are a Fraternal Org. that is set up by a Lodge System. What requires us, lodges, to do charitable work?" R.W. Guest really didn't have an answer other then "we are charitable in nature," and R.W. Brummit informed me I need to read the law book, and even did me a favor and pulled one out and slammed it down infront of me to the article that stated how the GL system is set up. 

What I was getting at was, if my Lodge does absolutly NO charity work, as a lodge, and we don't turn any activities in can we loose our property tax exemption, and even more our tax exempt status? After a group in the back answered my actual question the answer is no. Grand Lodge as a whole is the one that has these exemption and for me to loose my exemptions would mean GL would have lost their exemptions. All we have to do is show that we are "charitable in nature" not that we are a "charitable organization". 

I was just glad that some people in the room could laugh at me and think I was a punk kid.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 24, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I was just glad that some people in the room could laugh at me and think I was a punk kid.



Man, I am still laughing.  That was the funniest thing I'd seen in months.  Brummit definitely showed you...:biggrin::beer:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 24, 2009)

Not sure what to make of this... seems there is some conflict in opinions on the legalities and the reality...

Is he saying we are a charitable organization?  Is he saying Masonry as a Whole (ie shrine, SR, YR and Blue Lodge)?  Just Blue Lodge?  If yes, then why cant someone donate the work and supplies to rebuild a lodge?  We were told that they couldnt because we are not a charity and therefore didnt qualify for the giver to get a tax credit...


----------



## owls84 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it boils down to usage of words and that is why I origanally posted this. I keep hearing GL officials use the term "charitable organization" when in fact that is so far from the truth. Constituent Lodges are NOT charitable organizations and should not be called such. I think this sends a message to the public that we give our profits to charity. Also we are called "Non-Profit" when infact we CAN make a profit and do not lose our tax exemption status. By being a 501(C)(10) it allows us as lodges to be exempt from taxes because we are "fraternal activities are exclusively religious, charitable, or educational in nature and no insurance is provided for the members." In other words the confusion is because we keep using the wrong terms and that is what I was asking when some people that shall remain nameless got defensive and actually called me out later for my questions. But hey I'm the jackass for not accepting a BS answer.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 24, 2009)

Sirius said:


> In the Masonic sense, charity is love in action with no need for recognition or reward. The act is it's own reward with it's own spiritual implications.
> 
> Charity is like prayer, it should be done in private and you shouldn't boast about it.



My brother, I must admit I agree with you, however, the new law that will go into effect January 1,2010, regarding relief for the lodges from paying property taxes will require all of us to report our charitable activities to prove that our fraternity is charitable in nature.  I don't see most of our lodges having any problem  proving this to be so. It will however take some discipline that we are not used to. I for one believe that someone or someones other than the Secretary should be responsible for this as most of our secretaries have enough work do do as it is.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 24, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> ...to prove that our fraternity is _charitable in nature_.



Yeah, those are the key words.  This is what the Grand Secretary was saying Saturday.  They weren't saying we are a _charitable organization_, but that we were _charitable in nature_.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 24, 2009)

Here in lies a catch 22. With the tax exemption it is for Charitable Organizations and we have to show proof of such as part of our requirements which will eventually, in my opinion, make it mandatory for our Lodges to record and document ALL of the charitable works of the members. Problem is we are not a Charitable Organization nor are we required to be by the IRS. So if they make these charitable records mandatory what is an acceptable level of required charity? (Not really looking for an answer I just see potential issues coming from this property tax exemption) 

Title of House Bill 2555 declairing we have property that is used "for charitable purposes"
"AN ACT 
   relating to the exemption from ad valorem taxation of certain  
   property acquired to provide low-income housing or used for  
   charitable purposes." 

Just seems to be a stretch from what everyone is saying here. 

Veiw the Bill Here


----------



## owls84 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it is safe to say lets just sit and wait. There are probably going to be tons of issues or answers to these in the coming months. If anything, I hope that everyone gets that according to the IRS we are NOT a charitable organization and we can make a profit as long as our NET income goes to the fraternity use. We are charitable in nature.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 24, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Would you be intrested in more of a role in Masonry being a larger Charitable Organization? Such as working at homeless shelters, lending a hand helping elderly keep a house up, adopt a family at Christmas.
> 
> I guess I am just wondering what else besides scholarships do we do? I know we do a little here and there but if you really think about it could we not play a little bigger part in a cause and get a bigger reward both publicly and personally, if that makes sense?



My brother, my lodge donates money to our volunteer fire department, EMT, group, the Inner Faith Caring Ministries, the US Govt Census Bureau, our local high school students via scholorships, and to our local retirement center by holding ice cream socials for the residents there. Not to mention the GL Library and Museum, the Scottish Rite Hospital, and the Shrine burn center..

There are many charities you can or your lodge can donate to.


----------



## Zack (Aug 24, 2009)

There are any number of worthy organizations that can be contributed to but first and foremost, in my mind, is The Masonic Home for our aged Brothers, wives and widows.


----------

